# I had my elderly shire horse put to sleep last week



## 22Rosie (Mar 11, 2012)

My family and i together with our vet made the heartbreaking decision to have our 22yr old rescue shire Sylvia put to sleep last Tuesday. We gave her the summer out at grass with her friend and spent time with her everyday Being such a heavy horse her legs were giving up and she would never be able to live in a stable again without being in pain. we also noticed rather a large swelling in her teats and belly area. It was a very beautiful morning and a very peaceful end for such a wonderful beautiful mare who i loved very much with all my heart. I know it was the right time for her and we gave her the very best life we could for 12 years. I miss her so very much and the grief is awful now i keep questioning myself did i do right by her , was there anything else i could have done. Deep down i know i have but i miss her SO very much it was the last act of love i could have given her. Sylvia is with me in my heart forever and i feel blessed i was given this magnificent animal to care for .... I just wanted to share this with all of you. God bless you SYLVIA and thankyou x


----------



## ameliajane (Mar 26, 2011)

So sorry. 
You did a wonderful thing in rescuing her and giving her a happy life for so long and in being brave enough to let her go to spare her from suffering.
No horse could ever wish for more.
I think the guilt and the questioning whether you've done right thing are a normal part of grieving - you _did_ do the right thing and any doubts will eventually pass.
Rest in peace beautiful horse.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

That is so sad.

You did all you could, but it was time - we just always want to do more and make it OK. Sadly sometimes you can't. But you did the best you could - you gave her a great last summer, and stopped her suffering.

Shire horses are such beautiful animals.

If you have some photos, perhaps you can post some here - on Rainbow Bridge area perhaps. You will never forget her, but sharing your memories on here, will make sure we don't forget her either. 

It is the hardest part of being an animal owner, but it is true what they say -better to have loved and lost ................ We are the lucky ones, and it sounds like she was lucky too.

Hugs


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

So sorry hun...R.I.P. Dear Sylvia x


----------



## 22Rosie (Mar 11, 2012)

Sampson Sylvia, my proud girl


----------



## 22Rosie (Mar 11, 2012)

Sylvia with my grandson and daughter - all family members


----------



## 22Rosie (Mar 11, 2012)

My girl Sylvia, age 22


----------



## 22Rosie (Mar 11, 2012)

Ooops, sorry. Here she is


----------



## ameliajane (Mar 26, 2011)

Wow, she truely was beauty and your love for her really shows. 
I think you were both really lucky to have found each other.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2012)

She was beautiful and I am so sad for you. Horses are utterly soul destroying to lose. Hugs


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

She was beautiful - absolutely beautiful.


----------



## 22Rosie (Mar 11, 2012)

Thankyou all so much for your kind words it means a lot to me. Telling you all about her helped me come to terms a bit remembering the reasons why I had to let her go xx


----------

